# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل ((ما بني على باطل فهو باطل)) قاعدة شرعية؟؟

## عمر سيف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
أيها الأحبة كنت أتساءل هل لقولة : (( ما بني على الباطل فهو باطل )) تأصيل شرعي !
حيث درج عليها كثير من القانونيون ، وأظن أن الأمر كذلك في الفقه الإسلامي في أغلب الحالات والله أعلم ...
أنا بانتظار ما ستدلون به

----------


## عمر سيف

يرفع لاستيضاح آراء الأخوة

----------


## أبو مسهر

أصلها فى القرءان الكريم أخى
مثل الكلمة الطيبة و الكلمة الخبيثة
هل تذكره ؟

----------


## بندر المسعودي

ما أكثر أدلة هذه القاعدة خصوصا في القرآن .

----------


## أسـامة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ألا بالمثال يتضح الخطاب
المفضي إلى الحرام فهو حرام...
فما بالك بما قد بني أصلاً على الباطل... فهو باطل من باب أولى... وهذا لعينه حكمًا.
فلا يجوز حل السحر بالسحر... ونحوه.
وبطلان العمل لبطلان الإخلاص أو المتابعة أو كليهما... ونحو ذلك كثير.

----------


## عمر سيف

أشكر جميع من عقب لكن كنت آمل الاستناد في ذلك لكلام لأهل العلم في تأصيل هذه القاعدة ...
أنا بانتظار من عنده نقل لأحد الفقهاء في هذا...

----------


## أبو الغنائم المالكي

ما يبنى على غيره يسمى فرعا، والأصل ما يبنى عليه غيره. قال شرف الدين العمريطي الشافعي في نظمه للورقات:
فالأصل ما عليه غيره بني  **  والفرع ما على سواه ينبني
فإذا بطل الأصل بطل الفرع. وللقاعدة استثناءات.

----------


## عمر سيف

شكرا أبا الغنائم ...
والمسألة تحتاج لنص أصرح من هذا

----------


## أبو مسهر

لو أن رجلا تزوج بامرأة لا تحل له
فزواجهما باطل
فإذا طلقها
فحينئذ لا يكون الطلاق باطلا
لأنه كعدمه 
فالزواج لم يصح أصلا
فالمبنى على باطل
ليس باطلا
و لكن لا وجود له
أتطلب نصا فى شيء لا وجود له ؟

----------


## أبو إسحاق الزواوي

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
جاء في شرح الشيخ سعد الشثري لمنظومة القواعد الفقهية للسعدي "..ومن القواعد في ذلك: أنه إذا كان المتبوع فاسدًا فسد التابع، ويعبر عنها بعض الفقهاء بقولهم: ما بني على الفاسد فهو فاسد، وما بني على الباطل فهو باطل، ويمثلون له بصلح وقع على حرام، فإن هذا الصلح فاسد وباطل؛ لأنه مبني على حرام، وفي الحديث حديث العسيف، أن الأجير زنا بامرأة فصالح والده عن إقامة الحد عليه عن العقوبة بمائة شاة ووليدة، فأبطل النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم- هذا الصلح وأقام عليه الحد" والحديث متفق عليه. اهـ
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

السؤال
إخواني عندي استفسار، الذي عنده معلومة الله يجزيه خيرا يفيدني فيها (ما بني على باطل فهو باطل)، هل هو حديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أم مقولة مشهورة؟ وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء.




الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:


فهذه المقولة ليست حديثاً نبوياً فيما نعلم، ولا شك أنها مقولة صحيحة وقاعدة سليمة وحكمة بالغة اشتهرت على ألسنة العلماء وغيرهم.


والله أعلم.
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=140753

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

السؤال
هل " ما بني على خطأ فهو خطأ " قاعدة شرعية يجب الالتزام بها؟ وفقكم الله لخدمة الإسلام.




الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فقد بينا في الفتوى رقم: 140753 أن هذه المقولة صحيحة وقاعدة سليمة وحكمة بالغة اشتهرت على ألسنة العلماء وغيرهم، ويعبر عنها بعضهم بقوله: ما بني على باطل فهو باطل، أو: ما بني على فاسد فهو فاسد، أو: ما بني على حرام فهو حرام.


لأن ما بني على مقدمات فاسدة ينتج عنه نتائج فاسدة، وما بُنِي على مقدمات صحيحة أنتج النتيجة الصحيحة، فالتابع يأخذ حكم ما هو تابع له.


جاء في شرح الشيخ سعد الشثري لمنظومة القواعد الفقهية للسعدي "..ومن القواعد في ذلك: أنه إذا كان المتبوع فاسدًا فسد التابع، ويعبر عنها بعض الفقهاء بقولهم: ما بني على الفاسد فهو فاسد، وما بني على الباطل فهو باطل، ويمثلون له بصلح وقع على حرام، فإن هذا الصلح فاسد وباطل؛ لأنه مبني على حرام، وفي الحديث حديث العسيف، أن الأجير زنا بامرأة فصالح والده عن إقامة الحد عليه عن العقوبة بمائة شاة ووليدة، فأبطل النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم- هذا الصلح وأقام عليه الحد" والحديث متفق عليه. اهـ


والله أعلم.
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=156351

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

http://www.feqhweb.com/vb/t12767.html

----------

